# Which Reloader Do You Use?



## RevRon

I am considering purchasing a reloading system and am leaning towards lee mostly because of the cost.


----------



## dosborn

A lot of people start out on Lee due to the cost. They are not bad, but IMO there are better.

What will you be loading and what kind of volume? That may help narrow down what you need.


----------



## RevRon

I will be reloading 9mm, 8mm mauser, and 7mm mauser. I may also start reloading .25acp and .380 for my parents. I burn through alot of 9mm and a decent amount of 8mm mauser. I would say I burn through 200-400 9mm a month and 25-100 8mm a month. I may only go through 10-40 7mm a year.


----------



## Overkill0084

I started out with the Lee Breech Lock Challenger kit. A couple weeks ago I bought a Lee Classic Turret. IMHO it was a nice upgrade. With the Auto indexing, it ups the production dramatically. 
I would recommend the Classic Turret for beginners. Just pull out the auto indexer and it's just like a single stage until you have a good handle on the individual processes. Also helpful if you batch process your brass. The extra pieces you will be buying are going to be significantly cheaper with Lee as well.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

My very old Dillon handles both .45 ACP and .30-'06 with very little fuss.
I have to change the die set, to change calibers; but newer Dillon machines allow you to change-out the entire tool-head in one quick operation. (I don't have to change the shell plate, because both of my rounds use the same size. You will have to change yours, though.)
Changing the tool-head to change calibers requires also that you use a separate powder measure for each caliber, or that you do a major readjustment of the one powder measure, each time you do the tool change.

I doubt the utility of reloading .25 ACP, since all the bits and pieces are so small. I think that you'll do more damage to your fingertips than you'll ever do to a target or a bad guy.


----------



## BulletproofTC

Lee, never had an issue but also don't use it heavily.


----------



## gschnarr

Started with the RCBS back in the 70's and still using it. I have been considering a progressive lee for a while to make my handgun loads. I would have no problem in getting a lee. They all will work with different personalities and quirks. All reloading is a learning curve that never ends.


----------



## buck-boost

gschnarr said:


> Started with the RCBS back in the 70's and still using it. I have been considering a progressive lee for a while to make my handgun loads. I would have no problem in getting a lee. They all will work with different personalities and quirks. All reloading is a learning curve that never ends.


^^Very true.

I use a Hornaday LNL AP with case feeder. I shoot 10-15K a year in 45acp. Once set up the LNL/with case feeder will load 100 rounds in 10-12 mins no problem safely.


----------



## Bisley

I started out with RCBS in the early '70's. Excellent equipment.

I got out of it for a few years and let most of my gear get away. When I started back, a few years ago, I decided to go the cheap route, till I saw if I was gonna stick with it. The Lee gear is so much cheaper that you can afford to toss it after a few hundred rounds, if you don't like it. But I expanded into 5 handgun calibers and 3 rifle calibers, and I still like the Lee turret press just fine.


----------



## buddy

Been using the same RCBS JR for 45yrs. I thought about buying a progressive press for 45acp but had to retire early. Got all the time in the world to load.


----------



## Scorpion8

RCBS Rockchucker from the Master reloading Kit-in-a-box. Simple, very effective but so far (for 10+ years) I only reload rifle cartridges. No tiny pistol brass in that one-at-a-time unit. A Dillon is in my future.


----------



## RustyNut

One thing I like about RCBS over Lee is the locking ring. The RCBS uses a set screw and the lee uses an o-ring. The o-ring can slip and you usually have to do more adjusting with the Lee when changing dies. 
Redding also makes a good die. The local shop was selling them for just a couples bucks more than RCBS dies but now the Redding took a jump and are $13 - $20 more. 
As for presses I would go with RCBS for a single stage and Dillion.


----------



## high pockets

I reload only pistol ammo.

Dillon - approx 20 years old. Every time I have broken anything, I have called Dillon and they have sent out replacement parts at no charge. One time my movers lost the buttons for one of my shell plates and Dillon sent me new ones for free. Another time, the movers broke the primer catcher off my press during a move. Yep, I called Dillon and they sent out parts for free.

I reload:
.38 spec \ .357 mag / both use the same dies
9 mm Luger
.40 S&W \ 10 mm / both use the same dies
.45 ACP
.45 Long Colt

I have looked at Lee, I will stick with my Dillon. Just can't beat that "no B.S." warranty.

:smt038


----------



## fusil

Bonjour,
LEE.:smt1099
Use nothing else for my casting-lubing-reloading. I reload about 1000 38spl+1000 9mm+1000 45acp every few months month.:smt071 
I use a LEE 4-hole Turret Press with the index rod taken out, I can work faster when I rotate the turret head.


----------



## clockworkjon

Newb question, is the index rod the part that automatically rotates the turret to the next stage? If so, why does that make the process go slower? Thanks!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

clockworkjon said:


> Newb question, is the index rod the part that automatically rotates the turret to the next stage? If so, why does that make the process go slower? Thanks!


Answers: "Yes," and "Because you have to stop between operations and rotate the thing by hand."

Going slower and non-automatically forces you to pay careful attention to what you're doing, and, in reloading, that's frequently a good thing.

It's also The French Way, even though *Fusil* is really British. That is, he's confused. Proof: He believes that hand rotation makes the loading process go faster.
Had *Fusil* stayed in his native Britain, he would be able to accept the principles of Newtonian Physics, and thereby understand why operating a progressive press by hand is philosophically wrong. But because he has adapted himself to French Thought, he is required to reject Newton, even though he lives in The Land of Falling Apples. Thus, he has become intellectually reversed.
I hope that all of this is clear to you. I'm sure that *Fusil* agrees with my assessment.


----------



## Baldy

I drink the Blue Coolaid....:mrgreen:


----------



## RePete

I started loading with an Lee Turret, then I got an RCBS RockChucker for rifle only - I still have this, then I got a Lee 1000 for pistol, which served me well for just over 20 years.

I replace the 1000 with a Dillon 1050, whic I load 9mm, 38Sp, 40S&W and 45ACP.


----------



## Lee Hunter

Eighteen years ago, I started rolling my own with an RCBS Master Reloading Kit. I still use the Rockchucker to load rifle ammo with. 

I then purchased an RCBS Turret Press that I use for specialty handgun ammo.

Since I shoot quite a bit of 9x19 fodder, I decided to buy a Dillon SDB. And I have yet to regret my decision. Their tech support, and warranty are excellent. I like this little blue machine so much, I recently bought a .40 S&W quick-change conversion kit for it.


----------



## R.Ph. 380

I use the Hornady LNL for all my handgun rounds, and the RCBS Rockchucker for all my rifle rounds. I currently reload 45, 9mm, 380,30-30, 223 and 308. Shortly will reload 30-06 for my Brother-In-Law. I like to separate the steps in the rifle reloading. I also only use the RCBSuniversal hand priming tool for everything because I can "feel" the seating better.

Bill


----------



## MMCSRET

At the peak of my hand loading hobby I had and used 141 different die sets, I don't know how many different cartridges that would load considering the combinations such as 38/357 and 32 S&W/Long/Magnum/327. I used RCBS, Lee, Lyman, Herters, Echo, Pacific and others; they will all do the job. If I was starting out today with the knowledge and experience of 55 years of doing "IT"; I would go with Lee as far as I could go and add other items from other companies to streamline and customize my operation. I would definitely have a RCBS Little Dandy Powder measure for loading handgun, it is pricey but it is the only one like it, that I know of, on the market today. There used to be several and I have some, obsolete but I have and use them.
Investigate Lee to the fullest, first!!


----------



## Frank45

I have a Lee progressive that I bought from the Lee Factory store that was re-conditioned (cheap) I have been using it for some 9 months with little trouble. I am now considering a Dillon. I'm having too much fun at this.


----------



## Cat

Dosborn, Did you get a cookie that said that. **Society prepares the crime; the criminal commits it." - a fortune cookie**:smt1099


----------



## mag

I started in the mid '70s with an RCBS Rockchucker for rifle and pistol and it's still the only press I have. 
Measures, scales, funnels, everything else RCBS as well.

I have tried different companies die sets over the years; don't see much difference there. 
Now if I try a new cartridge I buy the Lee, just cause they are cheaper and seem just as good to me.


----------



## Rockhound

I use a Lee 4-hole turret press. I only load pistol calibers since that is what I shoot most (9mm, 38 Special, 44 Special, and 45 ACP). I only shoot recreationally (no competition shooting), so I don't go through huge quantities of ammo. If I shot competitively, then I would certainly go with a progressive press. I find the Lee 4-hole turret press is a good compromise between a single-stage press (like an RCBS Rockchucker) and a progressive press. I have separate turret plates for each caliber that I reload with the dies already set. Makes for a very fast change between calibers.

I have a friend who used a Lee progressive press and had problems. He sold the Lee and went with an RCBS Pro-2000 progressive press and loves it.

Here is a site that has some good information about reloading presses from the various manufacturers:

Ultimate Reloader

:smt1099


----------



## recoilguy

RCBS here....Its slow but it allows me to look over everything and spend some quality time alone listening to the Eagles, Poco, Little feat, Avvett Brothers, Alabama Blind boys ect and make some bullets. I can't make 100 per hour but I live in MN and there are a lot of hours in the winter here. I touch everyone of the 6 or 7 K I make in the winter. I really like making bullets. 

I have a buddy who has a Hornaday with all the bells and whistles and we can load like 250 an hour. Its like a factory. If I had his setup I'd have to go ice fishing more often.

RCG


----------



## Holly

I'm starting to see a pattern with my 4th place votes...


----------



## HK Dan

If you buy a Lee, make it a single station, non-progressive press. Those are good, their progressive presses are just junk. You'll have no end of problems and bad loads. Look, just buy a Dillon; you'll be making excuses for any other brand. Dillon loads good ammo if you do your part, they are commonly known as the best progressive presses out there, and the 550b takes anybody's dies. The Square Deal and the 650 do not, they take proprietary (expensive) Dillon dies.


----------



## Gunners_Mate

550B is what I intend on getting not too long after I move to a new house. Can't really reload where I'm currently located, and my present stateside residence requested that I not store mass quantities of gun power and munitions on the premises. Damn apartments


----------



## ponzer04

not having any probs with my hornady


----------



## Bear2

RCBS Rochchucker for revolvers & rifles. Mec Grabber & Sizemasters shotguns.


----------



## noylj

I have three Dillon 1050s. If I lost them, I would once again buy the Hornady L-N-L. The only Dillon I like is the 1050.


----------



## Rockhound

The progressive presses are an expensive investment. Unless you compete on a regular basis and need to reload large volumes of ammo, you may be better served with a turret press. Or you could be pretty well off financially and not care.

Hornady Lock-N-Load AP press - $400
RCBS Pro 2000 Auto Index - -$530
Dillon RL 550B - $430
Dillon XL 650 - $560
Dillon Super 1050 - $1,640

Then you have to buy reloading dies, shell plates, die plates/tool heads, etc. Turns out to be a pretty expensive investment. Especially when you consider a Lee Classic Turret Press will cost you about $100. Just saying....

I recently looked into upgrading from a Lee turret press to a progressive press, and here is what it would cost me without buying any new dies and being able to load two of the four calibers that I currently load:

Dillon 550 - $482
Hornady Lock-N-Load AP - $499
RCBS Pro 2000 Auto Index - $630

Decided it was not worth it for me at this time. I shoot recreationaly and do not compete. Yes, it would be nice to quickly churn out lots of ammo when I started running low, but I would rather put that money towards something else, like a new gun!

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Gunners_Mate

well for me I've got a good 60 more years of shooting ahead of me, at least, so the investment will more than pay for itself over and over and over again.


----------



## zebramochaman

I too am just delving into the realm of reloading. After over one year of research I have decided to go with the Lee Classic Turret Press. Aside from the relatively low start-up cost, this press can be used in single stage mode for beginners or to carefully load rifle ammo or it can be used to produce a reasonably large quantity of ammo in a short period of time. Since I have not yet used it (its on my wish list for Christmas) I cannot say if it will function as I have just stated. I will keep you posted as to my experiences with it (if I do not get it as a gift I will purchase it myself).


----------



## jeffreybehr

Lee Classic Turret. Had the less-expoensive Lee turret; it was good, but the Classic is better and easily worth the few dollars more.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak

just a heads up cabellas is having a sale and if you spend $150 or more theres a online coupon for $20 more off! Its till 1/5/12


----------



## jimmy

I started with a Lee 4 holes Turret last year for affordability and practicality, hoping that one day I will upgrade it to a Dillon 650. Well, I am pretty much satisfied with it plus I haven't been able to save enough for a Dillon, LOL, I spend whatever money aloocated for gun budget on reloading components and new guns 
I reload: 9mm (for IDPA), 40 SW, 45 ACP and 38 SPL.


----------



## Sawmilljack

I use Lee. I have the classic turret press and love it. I owned Hornady back in the seventies also, I liked it alot but that was 40 years ago. I love changing calibers with the Lee turret press it takes about three minutes. I also cast using Lee aluminum molds and love them too. Of course I'm cheap.


----------



## 22DAVE

I use a lee turret for some, a dillon 550b for 45 and m-1 30-06. Both produce good ammo. I think you can use about any brand if you take care. I started years ago with a rockchucker, it just took longer than it does now. Dillon will spoil you.
Dave


----------



## AK_Maine_Iac

I started out with RED. then got some Green. Then Blue. Even have a few things of unknown color because of rust and wear.
I like em all plus it makes my bench look like a herd of smurfs are living on it.


----------



## tchostler

I have a 550b and use it for handgun and rifle, a Lyman single stage used mainly for rifle and a Sinclair press for custom dies. Like them all for their specific purpose.
tc


----------



## prof_fate

New to reloading - got a Lee Loadmaster from Titan Reloading - $218 including 9mm carbide dies.
I added a universal decapper (so the case resizeing is done at the priming station) and the factory crimp die for station 5.
Got the micro powder measure for the powder measure. 
I also got the bullet feeder - what's the point to a progressive that you have to manually load cases and bullets?
The lee scale, some case tools.
Total with shipping was $350. A tumbler was $40 off amazon and a hammer style bullet puller bought locally for $19. So $410 invested, total.

Anytime your new to anything you have to learn the details and intracacies of it - be that baking cakes, planting a garden, raising kids or making ammo.

I've done about 200 rounds working up what I want to shoot, using 3 different bullet types and so far one powder. Every round has fired just fine. NO duds, no double charges. 

Met a guy at the range that is also new to reloading and using dillon 550. He's done about 1000 rounds and only blew his gun up once. Seems his powder measure won't hold steady and creeps up in charge...

The point is you can't spend your way to safe reloading and no one brand is superior to another - it's the user that matters most.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

prof_fate said:


> ...Met a guy at the range that is also new to reloading and using dillon 550. He's done about 1000 rounds and only blew his gun up once. Seems his powder measure won't hold steady and creeps up in charge...


I bet he was inattentive, and threw a double charge into one case.
It's pretty hard to get a Dillon measure to "creep."

When you're reloading, regardless of what machine you're using, your full attention has to be on the job at hand. You must allow no distractions.
Tell your wife not to disturb you for whatever time it takes. Don't listen to the radio-not even soothing music. For sure, do not watch TV!

When my daughter was young, she was my reloading assistant. One of her jobs was to run interference for me with mommy, while we were working. Another was to place bullets into case mouths. Guess which job was more important.


----------



## recoilguy

I am also in the Dillion measure device doesn't creep camp. It is easy to say the machine was at fault but I would bet there were other factors. It sure makes a good story for a those with a propensity to berate Dillion. 

RCG


----------



## prof_fate

Next time I'll get his experience on video for you since you obvious have trust issues. BTW, I don't berate dillon, only their owners.:mrgreen:

He says he's had his powder throw creep up from 5.0 to as much as 6.8. He figures that's what blew up his gun. He says he checked and a double throw won't fit. He now checks every 10 or 15 cases and resets the measure.

My lee throws weren't consistent till the powder settled in the hopper (took about 50 to 70 rounds) but it's measure on volume. It's impossible to get too much powder but it is possible to get too little. I don't know how dillon measures their powder.


----------



## Baldy

I have used several Dillons and 7 different powder measures over the last 8 years and never had one vary more than .1gr plus or minus. I have to raise the BS Flag on that comment. He had a double charge and wants to blame the machine.:smt033


----------



## T5ammo

I have been loading for the past 11 years and now am a commercial loader. I have used various presses in the past and found that Dillon is the only way to go. As stated above in another reply, if anything breaks or you have any issues Dillon stands behind their products and sends the parts right out! We currently use 3 Dillon xl650s and load between 25,000 and 50,000 rounds a week. If you are just starting out I would say to go with a RL550 or the Square deal B from Dillon. It's always nice to know if something happens.... its covered!


----------



## Charlie

RCBS currently. Serves my purposes. Very stout.


----------



## David_Pavlich

I sold all of my stuff, but I used a Rock Chucker and reloaded thousands of rounds. 7mm Remington Mag, .44mag, .38/.357 mag and .45ACP. Never a problem. All the accessories were RCBS as well. Good equipment!

David


----------



## Grunt

buddy said:


> Been using the same RCBS JR for 45yrs. I thought about buying a progressive press for 45acp but had to retire early. Got all the time in the world to load.


 Same here, buddy. Bought mine back in the late 60's. Still works as good as ever.
Loaded 30-06, 270, 22-250, 357, 44mag, 40 S&W.


----------



## noylj

Deleted


----------



## blackhawk44

Currently use Lee turret, Rockchucker, Lyman SparT, Dillon 550, Ponsness Warren P200 and retired my Cougar & Hunter. Lee turret is #1 with 10 calibers set up while 550 has only five.


----------



## jimkim

I use a Lee Classic Turret, Lee Classic Cast, Lee Challenger, RCBS RS(identical to an RCBS JR), and a Dillon RL-300(very old pre-550 no warranty). Mostly I use the Classic Turret press.

I voted other because I use more than one brand.


----------



## bubbinator

Since 1970 O have used a RCBS press/Scale/Powder measure to load untold thousands of rounds (More in my early yrs than lately- but still using the same unit). I have Lee dies for 221 Fire Ball and 22-250 I haven't used yet (got some factory ammo in the deal) I am looking forward to some 7mm-08 loads for my Stryker 512/Ruger77 Compact.


----------



## RugerP95

Lee is a great...quality setup. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Glock Doctor

I'm not going to read this entire thread. I reloaded for, something like, 40 years. In my considered opinion the finest and most versatile reloading press on the planet is the Dillon 550B.

RL 550B: Dillon Reloading Machines

I used to own multiple reloading presses; BUT, if I could only have one press then it would be a 550B.


----------



## noylj

How can a four station press be more versatile than a five station press?
Manual indexing is more versatile than auto?
Sorry, you may love your 550B, but that doesn't mean it is more versatile.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

noylj said:


> How can a four station press be more versatile than a five station press?


Many cartridges-particularly pistol cartridges-need only four stations of a progressive press. In such cases, the fifth station becomes a nuisance, not an advantage.
Rifle cartridges can also be reloaded quite effectively in a four-station press, if you plan your setup carefully.



noylj said:


> Manual indexing is more versatile than auto?


Manual indexing is just as fast as automatic, if you are used to the press.
Also, manual indexing lets you stop the action and move a case forward and backward at will, to find and correct errors, or to investigate suspected errors. Automatic doesn't.



noylj said:


> Sorry, you may love your 550B, but that doesn't mean it is more versatile.


Dillon presses are not only more versatile than Lee presses, but also they are better made. Lee presses get "out of time," which Dillons do not. Further, Dillon uses better materials.


----------



## Glock Doctor

Thank you, Steve! :mrgreen:

It's a fair question, I suppose, and requires me to explain that I always used my old (built like a tank) RCBS, 'Rockchucker' press in order to reload rifle ammunition - Which I'm proud to say I knew how to build better than either Remington, or Winchester! 

My Dillon XL650, and the 550B presses were for pistol shooting. Yes, I used the 5th station on an XL toolhead for a powder checker/safety die; but, personally, I didn't really need to do this. (Never had an overcharge in umpteen tens of thousands of pistol rounds! Squibs? Yes, a few, but no overcharges.) If you're good at reloading, have the right dies, and know what you're doing, you don't really have to have 5 stations. Like Steve said: When you don't use it the fifth hole in a toolhead is just a nuisance. 

One thing I learned from the many hours I used to reload is that an auto-indexing toolhead can be a royal pain in the butt. An auto-indexing toolhead requires 100% of the reloader's attention, 100% of the time. Every once in awhile I'd have a mistake occur. It was always indicated by some sort of break in the rhythm of the auto-indexing head. Now, before someone puts, 'words in my mouth', In 40 + years of doing this I never had a serious, or unrecognized, overcharge; and I attribute the 3 or 4 squibs I had to oil contamination, or somesuch. So, ....... I was a very attentive, very careful reloader; BUT I, also, hated having to pay all that extra attention to the auto-indexing heads. 

With the 550B it's possible for, BOTH, a brand new or a heavily experienced veteran reloader to proceed at his own pace. I found that it's important for a reloader and his reloading press to be, 'tuned into each other' and be able to proceed only as fast as the reloader feels like going at the moment. Rounds occasionally have problems, or require special attention. It's a whole lot easier to pay INDIVIDUAL attention to a particular cartridge case when you're manually indexing the toolhead than it is when everything is, 'flying along' on an auto-indexing head. (Because, as I quickly found out, ANY TIME you stop an auto-indexing toolhead, a, 'golden moment' occurs when some sort of reloading mistake can be made; AND it's always the auto function that will help something to go wrong - Usually an overcharge!) 

Nope, as I said, the manually indexing (or even single stage if you want it to be) Dillion 550B remains as my very first choice for anybody's only reloading press. If - IF - I'd had to use one of Lee's, 'gravity dependent' reloading presses I think I'd have probably started buying ammunition, again. I did own a number of Lee reloading tools; e.g. the hand primer, flat-sided die lock rings, and shot shell reloader with both 12 and 20 gauge conversion kits; but whenever I'd watch one of my acquaintances using his Lee press, I'd marvel at how the thing kept running? Personally, I always needed much more mechanical certainty and precision than anything I ever saw a Lee press demonstrate. 

(But, maybe, that's just me; and, yes, I do understand that when it comes to reloading or manufacturing cartridges someone is either: 'Green', 'Blue', or, 'Red'. We, all, have our strong personal prejudices - Right!) 

I, myself, started out with RCBS primarily because that's what everybody else in the club used; as well as what the local dealers kept stock on. When I got good at reloading I moved up to Dillon equipment - Which was, something of, a risk for me. Why? Because while Dillon's technical support is often very good, RCBS's technical support is the best in the world! (It was through one of my many conversations with RCBS tech support that I met and became friendly with the great and exceedingly knowledgeable Allan Jones.)


----------



## jdeere9750

Glock Doctor said:


> Thank you, Steve! :mrgreen:
> 
> It's a fair question, I suppose, and requires me to explain that I always used my old (built like a tank) RCBS, 'Rockchucker' press in order to reload rifle ammunition - Which I'm proud to say I knew how to build better than either Remington, or Winchester!
> 
> My Dillon XL650, and the 550B presses were for pistol shooting. Yes, I used the 5th station on an XL toolhead for a powder checker/safety die; but, personally, I didn't really need to do this. (Never had an overcharge in umpteen tens of thousands of pistol rounds! Squibs? Yes, a few, but no overcharges.) If you're good at reloading, have the right dies, and know what you're doing, you don't really have to have 5 stations. Like Steve said: When you don't use it the fifth hole in a toolhead is just a nuisance.
> 
> One thing I learned from the many hours I used to reload is that an auto-indexing toolhead can be a royal pain in the butt. An auto-indexing toolhead requires 100% of the reloader's attention, 100% of the time. Every once in awhile I'd have a mistake occur. It was always indicated by some sort of break in the rhythm of the auto-indexing head. Now, before someone puts, 'words in my mouth', In 40 + years of doing this I never had a serious, or unrecognized, overcharge; and I attribute the 3 or 4 squibs I had to oil contamination, or somesuch. So, ....... I was a very attentive, very careful reloader; BUT I, also, hated having to pay all that extra attention to the auto-indexing heads.
> 
> With the 550B it's possible for, BOTH, a brand new or a heavily experienced veteran reloader to proceed at his own pace. I found that it's important for a reloader and his reloading press to be, 'tuned into each other' and be able to proceed only as fast as the reloader feels like going at the moment. Rounds occasionally have problems, or require special attention. It's a whole lot easier to pay INDIVIDUAL attention to a particular cartridge case when you're manually indexing the toolhead than it is when everything is, 'flying along' on an auto-indexing head. (Because, as I quickly found out, ANY TIME you stop an auto-indexing toolhead, a, 'golden moment' occurs when some sort of reloading mistake can be made; AND it's always the auto function that will help something to go wrong - Usually an overcharge!)
> 
> Nope, as I said, the manually indexing (or even single stage if you want it to be) Dillion 550B remains as my very first choice for anybody's only reloading press. If - IF - I'd had to use one of Lee's, 'gravity dependent' reloading presses I think I'd have probably started buying ammunition, again. I did own a number of Lee reloading tools; e.g. the hand primer, flat-sided die lock rings, and shot shell reloader with both 12 and 20 gauge conversion kits; but whenever I'd watch one of my acquaintances using his Lee press, I'd marvel at how the thing kept running? Personally, I always needed much more mechanical certainty and precision than anything I ever saw a Lee press demonstrate.
> 
> (But, maybe, that's just me; and, yes, I do understand that when it comes to reloading or manufacturing cartridges someone is either: 'Green', 'Blue', or, 'Red'. We, all, have our strong personal prejudices - Right!)
> 
> I, myself, started out with RCBS primarily because that's what everybody else in the club used; as well as what the local dealers kept stock on. When I got good at reloading I moved up to Dillon equipment - Which was, something of, a risk for me. Why? Because while Dillon's technical support is often very good, RCBS's technical support is the best in the world! (It was through one of my many conversations with RCBS tech support that I met and became friendly with the great and exceedingly knowledgeable Allan Jones.)


You need to change your avatar to blue kool-aid instead of red!  Just kidding.

Thanks for the response. My initial thoughts were similar to noylj, but you've made some interesting points I hadn't thought of.


----------



## Bobv

I have the dillon 650, have loaded alot of 9mm and 45ACP. I just started loading a year ago and have had problems that I have corrected the hard way so in the future I will be asking the pro's on here for some go guidenance.


----------



## Garyshome

Finest and most versatile reloading press on the planet is the Dillon 550B. Why mess with anything less? Too much reloading to do to mess around with a Lee. Now hornady and rcbs make some nice stuff but I bought a Dillon and have never used either of them. Now I have a cheap lee for misc stuff [de priming, sizing boolits and so forth]


----------



## Garyshome

Dillon 550B. Oh and an old lee ss for the De capping and sizing.


----------



## Pistol Pete

I used an RCBS Jr for many years, then several years on a Lyman turret. Now for the last couple years I use a Dillon 550 for pistol ammo. I should have bought the Dillon years ago, I love it. I still use the turret press for rifle and load work up. I'm surprised to see that more users use Lee. I've never owned a Lee press but have purchased other Lee products in the past, I still use the primer tool and the powder scoops and a couple of their collet dies.


----------



## Josh Smith

Hello,

I started with a used Lyman Turret press, the orange one. The main bolt had broken once, and the gentleman who had it was going to toss it. I told him I'd take it and fix it.

Well sir, it showed up one day all fixed! He had a machinist friend make a new bolt for it.

I got to doing serious rifle reloading, and snapped that danged bolt again. I don't know if I'll be able to fix it... I can try.

I went and bought a Rock Chucker. I love this thing for rifle and pistol handloading, both. I don't handload for volume; I'd likely get an auto turret or progressive for that. I handload as it's a bit meditational. I can still turn out 50 rounds of .45acp per hour, or 20 rifle rounds. (I weigh each rifle charge individually on a beam scale.)

Unless I start competing in handgun, I just don't see any reason that I personally need anything more than the Rock Chucker. It's solid and dependable. Yes, it's slow, but if I have free time (rarely) I want to enjoy it with a volume of enjoyable activity, not several rushed activities.

Regards,

Josh


----------



## rex

I have a Rock Chucker and used to shoot over 100rds a week on average.Batch reload,it saves time.I have big butter tubs and the like for brass.I'll deprime and size from one tub and throw them in an empty one until they're done.If I have the time I'll reprime and expand them or do that next time.Next time I can get to it I charge and seat the bullets,then run them through to crimp separately.I don't reload for rifle,but this works out quite well for pistol ammo.


----------



## Bhoffman

Use the Lee Turret, mostly in the single stage mode.

I like being able to have my die mounted and adjusted in quick to remove turret mounts and not having to re-adjust every time I want to use them.


----------



## hammer1

I use a rcbs rockchucker mainly for rifle and a lyman turret.


----------



## Garyshome

Dillon 550B! I love it! I have a couple of others.. A Lee [I got in a kit] and a RCBS[i got for 0$$$ after I sold some other stuff]
I use the lee for De-capping.... RCBS for re-sizing...right now, but their duties may change at the drop of a couple of pieces of brass.


----------



## OGCJason

Anyone use an ammo catcher they can recommend? For my own backyard I just throw down a tarp, but at other facilities they sometimes frown on that...


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Dillon sells a rolling-cage-on-a-stick device that gathers up your fired cases without requiring you to even bend over. It works.

I, on the other hand, have an agile and helpful wife who seems to be able to call to the empty cases. She finds them all, and in quick order too. (It's only fair: I do all of the reloading.)

Back when I was competing in SWPL/IPSC, the brass scrounge at the end of each match was an event all in itself.
After practice sessions, however, we were much more polite. Everybody gathered brass coöperatively, but the aggregate was apportioned among the three best shooters of that day.


----------



## bullseyebob

Tried a Lee, good but not great. Too light (aluminum). Now back to RCBS. Great. Lee dies are OK but again not great. RCBS or Lyman are preferred. Been at this a while. Good luck.


----------



## DWARREN123

I have four simple presses, all Lee. A thigh master single stage handloader, C-frame single stage, O-frame and just acquired a Lee Classic Turret press. I am a simple guy and these work for me.


----------



## smithnframe

I use a 50's vintage Lyman tru-line jr, a 60's vintage Lyman All-American, a Forster Co-ax, a cheapo Lee single-stage press and a Lee hand held. I'm looking at a Redding T-7 if I can find one at a good price. I also like the looks of the new RCBS Summit press!


----------



## rooksd1

Dillon 550 for 20 + years rifle and pistol. Best investment I have made when it comes to shooting. I have several rifles that have never tasted factory ammo.


----------



## WilliamDahl

I have multiple reloading presses, so I voted "other". Here they are in order of acquisition:


older RCBS single stage press -- got started with this one and still use it for pulling bullets from loaded rounds
Dillon RL450B -- use this one for my high volume pistol rounds mostly (e.g. 9mm, 10mm. .40SW, .45ACP, etc)
Lee 4-hole Classic Turret Press -- use this for low volume rounds (e.g. .45-70, .308, .300 Win Mag, etc)
MEC 500 -- for reloading 12-gauge only

Although I do have the shell plates and such for the Dillon that will allow me to load my low volume calibers in it, I don't usually use it for those calibers since I'm not doing the quantity that makes it worthwhile. The RL550B has the removable toolheads, but the RL450B does not. Thus, I have to setup the dies each time I change calibers. I don't find this to be an issue when I'm reloading a lot of rounds, but if I'm just going to be reloading 50 or so like I will be doing with the .45-70 or .300 Win Mag, I don't consider it worth the effort. The Lee 4-hole turrets are fairly cheap and I don't mind leaving them setup for each of these calibers.

I picked up each of my presses either from someone selling their stuff of Craigslist or on one of the reloading web forums' "swapping and selling" sections. If you hang around long enough, you can find some good deals. I'm not sure that there is one press that is best at everything. When you are first starting off, a single stage press really helps you understand the procedures and I would recommend getting some experience with one of them before moving to a progressive press where everything is happening at once. A turret press without the auto-indexer might be a good compromise, but it's still nice to have a single stage press for removing bullets from loaded rounds.

http://www.spambob.net/william-dahl/reloading-presses.htm


----------



## kaboooom

A press is like a gun. The right one for you is the right one for you. Determine your needs and amount you are willing to spend. All the presses have their advantages and disadvantages. All presses may have QA issues and require you to work with the CS to get them up and running. I have three presses and two of them had defective issues that the CS resolved with new parts. I would recommend you start out with reloading manuals before you buy any press equipment. Buy and read Lyman 49th edition, Lee 2nd edition, Sierra V edition 7th printing, Hornady 9th edition, Hodgdon 2014, One book/One caliber for each caliber you will be shooting. Read the materials before the load data. Watch a ton of reloading you-tube vids. Never use anyone's load data from a forum that you have not verified in the manuals. Always wear safety glasses.


----------



## Bisley

You can make decent shooting ammo with about any of the available equipment - if you understand what you are trying to accomplish, pay attention to detail, and above all, don't skimp on safety procedures.


----------



## iwilc2

I have been using a Dillion 550b for over 20 yrs only factory ammo I buy is Personel Defence Rounds




Len


----------



## hotchilipowder

I have used a RCBS Rock Chucker for over 30 yrs, no complaints and only one minor problem........called RCBS and small broken "clip" was replaced in a couple days at no charge. RCBS has the BEST customer service bar none, that said I'm sure another brand press will do the job. I'm sticking with good old RCBS.........just my opinion guys.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter

I have a Lee classic cast turret press. It works for every day reloading, but I want to get another RCBS rock chucker one of these days for bigger rifle rounds.


----------



## sigpro2022

I have been using my Lyman Spar-T press since 1973 only load .38/.357, 9x19, .233, .243, & .308. Never had a moments trouble. Upgrade...when the time comes, it'll be a Dillon 550 probably.


----------



## TrafficsKindaBad

I use Lee stuff for the most part and I love it. I reload 25 ACP, 32 ACP, 380 ACP, 9mm, 38 special, 357 magnum, 44 magnum, 45 ACP, and 10mm all with Lee dies. I use the cast iron breech lock press and the quality is great. I didn't like the feeling of the other metal they use on some of their presses, but the cast one is solid and heavy. I plan to upgrade to a nice Dillon progressive within the next couple of years, but I'm going to keep on using Lee dies as I've tried some others and in terms of quality and price they can't be beat.


----------



## Bisley

I use a mixture of equipment these days, but the one thing I like the most is the RCBS Chargemaster, for rifle loads.


----------



## gunfighter48

I just bought and installed a Hornady L-N-L Ammo Plant. I loaded with a Lee Turret press for 12 years and haven't reloaded in the last 15 years. Love the Ammo Plant (L-N-L AP Press with bullet and case feeders) !!


----------



## ArmedPT

Having three little kids, time is hard to come by. I do all of my loading with a Lee handloader sitting on the couch (except charging with powder, that gets done in the garage) . I load .45 and 9mm, and I can crank out 500 rds every couple of weeks in batches.


----------



## mojo

I've got a Rockchucker and love it, but am going to need to buy a progressive here pretty quick. I'm shooting 400-600 9mm rounds a week, since I've gotten back into pistol, and the single stage is just too time consuming to keep up with that. If I could load it, I'd shoot 200-300 rounds a day, during the week. I'll still use the single stage for my rifle loads, but I've got to get a progressive.


----------



## jonjon

I use a Lyman Crusher and a T-Mag . Don't look to buy anything else at my age.(77)


----------



## JohnCEa

I use Lee reloader it results tighter groups at long ranger


----------



## gwpercle

I had to go with Other ... I have four presses and none were on the Prefered List . Mine are :
Pacific Super Deluxe C - it's a big single stage with reversable linkage.
Eagle Cobra 300 - single stage 
Lyman All American - turret 
Lee Hand Press - single stage portable , I actually have two of these ...they are so Handy !

If you have been reloading for a long time you discover that one press can't do it all .
Gary


----------

